# Best fox/yote optic ?



## Mdfields (3 mo ago)

I’m looking for a solid scope I can use on a .17 hornet (cz527) I’ll only be shooting 50-300 yards at fox and sometimes coyote 

-Price range- up to $1000 but would like to stay lower 

I was looking at the swfa 6x but it’s large and doesn’t have an ideal mag for close up, I also was taking a look at the 3-9 but it lacks the parallax adjustment which worries me. I’d like to hear what some of you use and if you use a similar rifle what is your ideal optic for this application ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Burrus makes good scopes and I don't think you need to worry about parallax that close in. I have a 3.5 to 10 power that is really good and it is made by Leopoid called the rifleman scope.Lots of folks like Vortex but, I have one and it just ok for the job I am using it for.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a redfield revolution 4-12 x40 on my 22-250 and love it I’ve had it for around 10 years this scope has Leopoid glass in it I don’t know if they still do I believe I paid about $250 for it back then it’s always held it’s zero if you’re just using your gun for hunting to me less stuff on the scope is better as things happen quickly on a calling set good luck and post pictures


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have several Burris scopes. Some in the $200-250 range and others in the $350-500 range 4.5-14X 42 magnification. I like them all. I always set them at 4.5 because if an animal is farther away I can dial it up if needed without being seen.


----------

